# Brax X2000 2 vs Sinfoni 150.2x



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

I am lookign to upgrade my Soundstream Van gogh 800.2 and was wondering wich of these to amps would be the best to drive CDTaudio es-07 with upstage drt-26 and tw-24 passive with the es-200us crossover.

never had the chance to ear both so...

wich one, your opinions please??

thanks


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I was torn between the two myself, a great deal is what decided it for me. I personally like the looks of the Sinfoni myself (although they both look GREAT, no doubt).
















Pretty sure the Sinfoni is a little smaller as well, if that does anything for you.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

I know they are both amzing amps and also really good looking, was wondering if anybody knows any noticable difference in the sound or something


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

any reason you're choosing between those two?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Thewavecaraudio said:


> I know they are both amzing amps and also really good looking, was wondering if anybody knows any noticable difference in the sound or something


This I cannot tell you sorry, as I havent even gotten a chance to audition mine lol


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i think the brax is beefier so i'd go with it.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

both are on sale right now , I know there is a lot of other amps but I noticed these 2, jsut let me know if Igo wrong with one of these :_)


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think you can go wrong with either one...both top notch quality amps. Basically considered the top tier of car audio amps IMO


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

both are very fine amps, i just don't think you gain much/anything for what you pay over similarly rated amps. I've tried many amps in my day, most of the them high dollar boutique amps (haven't owned sinfoni's though), but none of them have given me the performance i feel linear powers do... i haven't used any other amps since.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

anybody else ?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The Sinfoni is about half the size of the Brax, they are really compact.

The italian is a very laid back performer, always musical, but slightly "soft" for my taste. The german is more correct, "ordnung muss sein!" and has a rock solid grip of the music.


----------



## Mike (Feb 8, 2009)

Brax. NO QUESTION AT ALL. I had a Pioneer P9R+Processor with 2 Audison HR100 on a Focal and Scanspeak fully active front system. Not bad. Then I put a Brax X2000 on it. I couldn't believe it. The Audison sounded almost unclear compared to the Brax and this wasn't even the graphic edition. I could go on but the answer is clear. For what the Brax sound like, they are cheap. And ran this system with and owned genesis dual monos, Audio Art 100 HCs, Hifonics colossus Series 8 with upgrated board, DLS A3. Some of these people think sound good . I mean its car audio after all so they don't really sound that good. Brax however does. (and has more power than the Sinfoni) I didnt believe it until i heard it on my own system, not just in Sinsheim or other Car audio exhibitions.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread but if you want clean power go with the Brax X2000.2


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually I bought 3 Sinfoni. A 150.2x + 50.4x + 50.2spx


on a 3 Way + sub active setup i'm more than satisfied.


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

asawendo said:


> I realize this is an old thread but if you want clean power go with the Brax X2000.2


Old Post but is that A aliante 12SI or SI LTD ? and how does that sound lol ?


----------

